# what the best trenbolone to do???



## ultimo (Mar 22, 2006)

i am planing on doing trenbolone for 12-15 weeks very sooon

was planning on doing 1ml every other day 

whats the best trenbolone to do ??? 

i was thinking of doing the britsh dragon but was not sure are they any good ??? 

had ago of doing "genesis trenbol 75 " summer and it made me ill think it was fake does anyone have any advice

thanks IM's i love this site!!!!!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Mar 22, 2006)

2 things. 

(1) Tren Acetate would be your best bet

(2) That's a hell of a long time to run Tren. 6-8 weeks is normal


----------



## GFR (Mar 22, 2006)

ultimo said:
			
		

> i am planing on doing trenbolone for 12-15 weeks very sooon
> 
> was planning on doing 1ml every other day
> 
> ...


Yes, Run some test with it and drop the cycle to 10 weeks....I would not run the tren more than 8 weeks.


----------



## LAM (Mar 22, 2006)

1 ml ? at what concentration ?  that's a long time for a first cycle of tren.  tren is known to shut many people down hard.  I would definetly use HCG when on cycle w/ tren


----------



## ultimo (Mar 23, 2006)

LAM said:
			
		

> 1 ml ? at what concentration ?  that's a long time for a first cycle of tren.  tren is known to shut many people down hard.  I would definetly use HCG when on cycle w/ tren



was planning on doing HCG afterwards think its a must

whats the best tren to do ????


----------



## Tough Old Man (Mar 23, 2006)

ultimo said:
			
		

> was planning on doing HCG afterwards think its a must
> 
> whats the best tren to do ????


As doc Lam said that's a long time to run tren. If he says run Hcg throughout the cycle, run it..,PEROID. 

I would suggest 250 ius every 3-4 days. Look good "T"

*Glad to see you back*


----------



## hosam4ever (Mar 24, 2006)

tren a will be ur best choice but whats ur cycle history


----------



## FullGo (Mar 24, 2006)

The main difference between different esters is simply the number of carbon atoms in the ester. Propionate has three carbons, acetate has two, isobutyrate has four, enanthate has seven, cypionate has eight, and decanoate has ten. More unusual esters, such as cyclohexylmethylcarbonate (used in Parabolan) has eight carbons and one more oxygen than the above esters making it the heaviest.

Therefore, the esters of trenbolone in order of potency when compared miligram to miligram (from most potent to least):
1. Tren Acetate
2. Tren Enanthate
3. Tren Cyclohexylmethylcarbonate (Tren Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate)

The differences in potency caused by the esters are negligible. So, you should base your choice of Tren on how frequently you plan to inject, how much you trust your supplier, and how much you trust the brand of tren you purchase.


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 26, 2006)

LAM said:
			
		

> 1 ml ? at what concentration ?  that's a long time for a first cycle of tren.  tren is known to shut many people down hard.  I would definetly use HCG when on cycle w/ tren


100% agree!


----------

